# Planet Polish July Mega Competition



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Well it seems to have been a long time since we kicked of the first competition of the year back in January and to be honest we were hoping to have this competition ready for June. But I am sure you will find the wait well worth it.

We are giving away a complete hamper full of Planet Polish Goodies to celebrate the launch of our new, eagerly awaited V.S.O.P Wax. It will also include our new Hulla-Baloo Shampoo which is so new I have not had the chance to let you know that it is available!!

The total prize is worth over £100.00 and even includes free delivery (UK Address)










The prize list is as follows.

V.S.O.P Wax 250ml
Red Z Applicator Notched
Rex Z Applicator Tapered
Wheel Seal & Shine 250ml
Wheel Seal & Shine Applicators 8 Pk
'New' Hulla-Baloo Shampoo 500ml
Plastic Fantastic 500ml
Motor Chrome 250ml
Paint Seal & Shine 250ml
Last Minute Finish 500ml
Fibre Bright 500ml
Fibre Bright Spot Cleaner 500ml
Ultra Weave - Orange Microfibre Cloth.

Entry could not be easier just complete the following qualifier…..

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because (then add your reason.)

Rules: 
Entrants need a minimum of 20 posts 
1 post only
Delivery is included to UK mainland only (International postage will have to be discussed with us)
The winner will be selected by Planet Polish and their decision will be final.
Entry will be closed at Midnight on the 31st July 2011

Good Luck.


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because a/ I never win ANYTHING EVER b/ more importantly I`ve been following the V.O.S.P wax thread with great expectations


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I would like to win the Planet Polish summer hamper because I really REALLY want to try planet polish products but am simply to tight to pay for them


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because cos i would love to try your products as i've heard alot about them but im getting married on th 30th and cant afford them at the moment


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because... When it comes to detailing, I'm a total basket case.


----------



## Whitey172 (Feb 4, 2011)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because Im an intergalictic explorer and I have yet to visit planet polish


----------



## Noodler (Apr 30, 2011)

I would like to win the Planet Polish summer hamper because on my new car the new wax would look Very Shiny Over Poilsh.


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because I have long time addiction to buying new detailing product and this would save me being beat this month... maybe!


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because..... planet polish is out of this world and i am sure i will be over the moon with the quality.


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because I'd really like to try out some of the range.


----------



## xboxman02 (Mar 14, 2011)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because.... I have detailing OCD that cannot be satisfied until i truly have, polished the planet..... all of it.
With this excellent prize offer i might just have enough


----------



## dagoatla (Mar 14, 2011)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because I can detail the car and then go for a picnic with my new picnic basket


----------



## BoroDave74 (May 16, 2009)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because it's a very stellar outrageous prize!


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because I love uniformity and would love this complete set to satisfy my OCD!!


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer hamper because...... 95% of my wages is spent on detailing gear and beer, the rest is wasted!


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because I will murder a cute bunny if I don't. :thumb:


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because.... I can use the products in the morning and the picnic basket in the afternoon to keep the misses happy


----------



## fz158 (Jul 20, 2007)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because.... i would love to eat everything out of this delicious hamper and then allow for the consumed goods to polish my insides!

Zak


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because....the products are simply out of this world.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because I've never used any planet polish products and with a week off coming up I'll have chance to try them !


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

<Wizard of Oz> I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because, because, because, becaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaause, because of the wondeful things it does..... </Wizard of Oz>


----------



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because-That looks like some serious kit and i would love to own it.


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because I want to try the best.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because - Everyone elses product prices are galactic & stellar in comparison to Planet Polish down to earth prices.

:thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because I would


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because not having this great range of products in my detailing kit will seriously _hamper_ my chances of an out of this world finish.


----------



## Mr Orgasmo (Mar 17, 2011)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because I can use the products and put food in the empty hamper for a picnic :thumb:


----------



## jaymeh (Dec 22, 2010)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because I am intending to enter loads of show and shine competitions this summer and I only want to use the best products on my pride and joy


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because I'm as big as a planet and love to polish


----------



## paul syverson (Mar 10, 2011)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because i am keen to try new products and show people what they can do


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because when my mum, who is a bit of a basket case, saw this hamper she immediately fell in love with it and that was it, "I have to have it" were her words.....If she doesn't you will get hunt down by her


----------



## kendo89 (May 3, 2011)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because Summer is/maybe nearly here and id like to get my pride and joy looking good using all their products.


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

Hulla-Baloo haha i like that name!:thumb: whats it smell like bubble gum?

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because Hulla Baloo the company has a very bubbly personality :lol:


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because i never win anything.


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because I am curious about PP products and that offer is imensly good! Of course with my country finantial problem I have stop myself buying a detailing products and that's a chance to overtake that!!


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because I have never tried any Planet Polish products, and although I would love to, I REALLY can't afford to buy them with a wedding to pay for.


----------



## lucky_paddy (Feb 14, 2010)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because I believe complete systems work better together and look very professional!

and the hamper would be handy for the sandwiches


----------



## CarlPIL3080 (Feb 14, 2011)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because, then I would show the locals, just how good your products are.


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because ... I am ready to take detailing to the next level and these products will help me to do just that.

Ming the (ever) hopeful


----------



## HMANS3 (Aug 9, 2007)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because I get married on the 30th July so it will be a nice wedding gift


----------



## HMANS3 (Aug 9, 2007)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because it has all the products i need in my life!


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because I can.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because this is a nice and tidy lot that would take pride of place in my small and limited detailing cave.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because I love receiving parcels


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because the kind guys are PP are willing to give it away :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because

just imagine the look on her face.......

come on dear outside ...ive got the hamper already prepared

priceless

then when shes inside having a strop..i can detail away...happy days


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because i've just started out and need to explore products as i have only tried a few.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because ... 

...after the amount of people who have bought PP Wheel Seal & Shine after seeing the results on my car, PP must now be gazillionaires!


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because the prize looks amazing and its making me foam at the mouth.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because the prize is absolutely out of this world and that basket would earn me some brownie points with the missus as I can tell her I've ordered a picnic for her and it isn't actually full of detailing goodies which she feels I don't need.


----------



## integrale (Apr 16, 2010)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because.. after cleaning and polishing, I can take the family on a picnic...


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because i would be more than proud to be (probably) the first detailer in Slovenia to try all of your fantastic products.


----------



## dodd87 (May 22, 2011)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because i am relatively new to detailing and would love to try your products! ... In addition to being skint and unable to fork out for them!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi there

I would like to win this glorious hamper as I am a novice and would love this to add to my small collection of goodoies so I can stop purchasing for a while.Also I getting tired telling my wife that every thing I order costs eight quid!!


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because Ive never tried anything of theirs but Im a tight Scotsman so would prefer it for free.


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because I have no legs and I'm sick of this bird shatting on my car every ten seconds :detailer:


----------



## zedcor (Jan 9, 2011)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because it would be like being a kid again on christmas morning and excitedly opening it up to discover so many goodies.


----------



## magoomba (Feb 25, 2007)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because it would be great to try these products in my new detailing business and hopefully continue to use them.


----------



## Testor VTS (May 29, 2009)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because want to see the difference between these products and those I have now!


----------



## Anatonic (Mar 8, 2010)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because not only do I get to use some fantastic consumables, but the supplied hamper will be useful for keeping my sandwiches dry when out on a detail... as lets face it, we all know what a British "summer" is like!


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because i have no Planet Polish products


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because it looks a good prize to win


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because i want to polish the entire planet with it!


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because freebies are the best. Why? coz no need for budget clearance with the mrs.


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because i need a new basket for my pigeons!


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because ive never used the products and would like to try them!!! + the wife gets a new hamper basket to put all her crap in


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because that prize is down right *AWSOME*!!! + I wan... sorry _NEED _VOSP in my life.


----------



## fitz (Jul 25, 2009)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because im a poor student and cant afford to buy them myself


----------



## MrReynolds (Jun 14, 2010)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because i love you.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Very nice prize this one, great product range on offer here as well.........:thumb:

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because I have run out of Fibre Bright and Plastic Fantastic because Jules swears by them and uses them way too much, not only on details but also in the house............:lol:

All the best Kev.........:wave:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I would like to win the planet polish summer hamper, because i have never had the privilege to explore your range, its a lovely package combined, and my car could use your range, to make my car look 9 years younger again.

I want this hamper to take me to a new universe through unexplored dimensions to human kind, that will open new micro scopes through detailing, space and back..


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because I won the last Planet Polish competition and these prizes would go great with my other ones :lol:


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because I am a complete NOOOB and something like this would get me right into the world of detailing feet first!!


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

bigmcclarron said:


> I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because I am a complete NOOOB and something like this would get me right into the world of detailing feet first!!


And that was my 20th post!!!!!!!:newbie:


----------



## Crille (Nov 22, 2010)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because, I never win nothing. And i love to try out new product so my car can shine like new again.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because Planet man's posh, but not pretentious, Planet Polish themed prize is an impressive package jam packed with a palatial parade of palette pleasing presents, capable of providing palpable pleasure to the most pledged of perfectionists.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because my car needs a major clean but i have just had to spend the remainder of my wages on a new fridge and freezer, because the old one broke.. so to me this would be a godsend and i would really like to try every product!!!


----------



## twissler (Apr 6, 2009)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because I've just returned home from work to find that my wife given all my detailing products to charity! Ok that might be a bit of a fib but I can't think of anything else to say.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Some great ones on here so far.:thumb: Keep them coming. 

But don't forget. One post per member. Still plenty of time left so come back if you need more time to get your thinking juices flowing


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because my 2 month old son just drank my bottle of Wheel Seal & Shine, heartily burped his approval and demanded the rest of the range.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because I have never tried Plant Polish products before and this would be a great way to start!


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because a hamper full of detailing goodies is better than a hamper full of food (I think :lol


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because...... ive just got into detailing and loving it :car: and i havent got much of a collection but i want it to grow, never tried your products but they look very tempting especially the v.o.s.p:devil:


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper...............but have already read others replies and know that I won't............BUMMER!!


----------



## HMANS3 (Aug 9, 2007)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because 182k miles makes my car look like its been round the planet and it really needs a this polish!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because, All our Vehicles deserve a summer detailing picnic... From the Scooters and Motorbike to both cars... Infact the Hamper would look great full of the detailing products along side my British Racing Green Rover 75 and its Beige Leather interior what more can you ask for than a sunny summers day, oh maybe Scones with jam and Cream on....:lol:


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because it is summer and it is the season for hampers.


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because I'm no longer a virgin to Mr polish's products as I've just tried wheel seal and shine and thinks its superb and would now like to try the rest of the range and bring my 190K car back to its former glory and what better way than to give it the full planet polish treatment :thumb:


----------



## mattyoakley (Jan 21, 2010)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because the products will be put to good use, and if they turnout to be as good as im led to believe, youd be making a sound investment


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

I would like to win the Plant Polish summer hamper because I know that if I win I will return the favour and buy stuff from you!!! :thumb:


----------



## BenW (Jan 14, 2007)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because I could really do with that hamper for my British summer picnics!


----------



## Lovescars (Dec 17, 2010)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because that hamper looks good for a picnic and the products would be a bonus lol


----------



## sristeve (Apr 9, 2010)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because i want my car to shine so bright it can be seen from other planets


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because having used PPWS before, i know they bring my car up to a very high gloss with great protection that lasts ages..

Kev


----------



## GrEyHoUnD (Oct 9, 2010)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because I'm a sucker for wanting to try new products and i'm also wanting to start detailing part-time and this would be a great kick start of products to use


----------



## andystuff1971 (Jan 16, 2011)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because if the teddy bears get a picnic then my motor deserves one too!

Andy


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer hamper because there is an element of curiosity within me that needs to know if the rest of your range is as good as WSASthumb, and also if they all smell like an old folks home too!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

I would like to win the Planet Polish hamper because im a nice guy


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

i would like to win the planet polish hamper because " im worth it"


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

I would like to win the Planet Polish hamper because if its free i NEED it


----------



## koksik750 (Jul 8, 2008)

I wish to win the Planet Polish SUmmer Hamper, becouse I would to make a nice my first fully detailing of my car..and I never win anything imo and I think Planet Polish have really nice stuff whitch bring nice shine of my car


----------



## vegasbaby (Feb 26, 2011)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because I can send my better half out for an all day picnic, while I have an all day feast with your products!


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Don't forget that 20 posts are required. And one entry per member:thumb:

Anyone with less than 20 posts better get busy before 31st July


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

*I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer hamper because.... I've just had to take my dog to the vets as she cut her chest open on barbwire & it's going to cost a fortune, thank goodness for pet insurance... also I have the biggest text so far... I hope there wasn't a word limit to this comp.. just picture the poorly dog, dreaming of that new hamper basket as her bed...see pic & she winks!!!*


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because i like new things and could use the basket for picnics.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

9 days and counting:thumb:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because unlike a christmas hamper i'll actually use all the contents


----------



## titanx (May 4, 2009)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because the very best things in life are always free.


----------



## DiscoTD5 (Feb 12, 2010)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because I have just bought a mew car and would like to try something new on it!


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because I am really impressed with the products that I have tried so far and would love to try the rest of your range.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because I will be less likely to be divorced if my wife thinks I have bought her a hamper basket as a gift, women like wicker baskets right? Anyway, I can fill it with cake and chocolate in readiness for that "time of month" which may mean I get less grief for all the attention the Merc gets while I'm polishing away with Planet Polish stuff. I may even avoid the usual "You love that car more than me" comment!!


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

I have spoken to David Attenborough and he say's it's a very rare find and needs exploring and at this time it make go into extinction so i want to save it for man kind


----------



## SJW_OCD (Dec 30, 2009)

I would like to win Planet Polish Summer Hamper because i pay £3,700 a year for my car insurance and i can't afford to buy new products


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

6 Days to go:doublesho


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because...........
I'M SKINT!!!!! :doublesho (two babies!!!)


----------



## Ph1L (Sep 12, 2008)

I would love to win the Planet Polish summer hamper because it contains everything I need to get my car gleaming, which at the minute is a galaxy away. I would be over the moon if I won this. :thumb: 

Phil


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because, im having an operation on the 2nd aug 2011, and this could be seen as a win win for me, the hamper win will make me feel good first of for the win, + this will aid my recover so i can get back outside and clean the car's as a form of rehabilitation to get me back on my feet..


----------



## carlblakemore (Jun 30, 2006)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because I go away with work (armed forces) in a few days time and it would be great to know that this will be waiting for me when i get home to undo all the damage the elements have done to my car whilst it has stood lonely outside for months!


----------



## tsoprano (Sep 9, 2009)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because i have never tried Planet Polish products before and i think no one other herein Finland either


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because I am a car cleaning nerd and my girlfriend says so, however I would love to try Planet Polish's range as I have only ever tried one other manufacturer and would like a change


----------



## jayin (Mar 24, 2011)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because I would like to try Planet Polish products to detetmine whether they live up to the hype or is just another trend!


----------



## sammatty (Jul 28, 2010)

I would like to win a planet polish hamper, because then I can to do a detail with a single set of products from one manufacturer, that completely compliment each other instead of the mis-mash of products that I currently have due to the "oooohh shiney must buy" acquisition process up until now.

Sam


----------



## OOhnoo (Feb 13, 2009)

I would like to win the Planet Polish summer hamper because on my travels through the galaxy I was sucked into a black hole when I came out the other side I landed on a planet where all the cars were very shiny when I asked which planet is this they replied Planet Polish.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because my car deserves the best there is for the ultimate complete shine and protection package.


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because I have just bought a new car and the paint really needs some TLC, this hamper will give it just what it needs!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because i finally have a car that is reliable, a colour that looks good when you spend days on it and a shiney exhuast plus the hamper will be good for car days show off my "planet polish" shine.


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because , as I'm pretty new to the detailing world , now is the time for a company like yours to make a big impression on me , and possibly secure me as a life long customer .
Ok so I'm already 42 , but I got twenty years polishing left in me .....
And if that wasn't reason enough , I got the shiniest Capri this side of chip foose country :buffer:
These complimentary products are just what my shiny Capri needs . 

Mark


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because it's by Birthday on the 5th of August, and my partner isn't buying me anything because we're skint.


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because I've just got my car to as close to perfection as I possibly can and I'd like to keep it looking that way..


----------



## Al the Val (Aug 17, 2009)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because I really want to use it on my helmet


----------



## Matty_L (Nov 19, 2006)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because I really like free stuff


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I would LOVE to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because VSOP will transform my Very Shabby Old Pile into a Visually Stunning, Outstanding Piece (er).


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because i bet their smell is addictive, and everyone loves efficient AND good smelling products


----------



## Martin_HDI (Aug 19, 2010)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because you've got me curious as about your range of products and I don't start my new job for atleast another month 

Convert me


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Thank you all for your wondefull entries:thumb:

Competition is now closed and I will confer with my fellow judges until we agree on a winner and post up here as soon as I can.

Thanks once again.

Kev.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

At long last I can now reveal the winner to the Competition.

I would like to thank all those who took part in addition to mentioning how difficult it was to narrow down the winners.

We looked for original entries and entries that combined the summer/hamper connection.

With that in mind and having to eliminate some very good entries we were finally able to get it down to an outright winner for the hamper as well as deciding to award 3 extra consolation prizes to the runners up.

So with out further ado the Winner is....

*1st. McClane * I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because Planet man's posh, but not pretentious, Planet Polish themed prize is an impressive package jam packed with a palatial parade of palette pleasing presents, capable of providing palpable pleasure to the most pledged of perfectionists.

*2nd. Jiody A* I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer hamper because.... I've just had to take my dog to the vets as she cut her chest open on barbwire & it's going to cost a fortune, thank goodness for pet insurance... also I have the biggest text so far... I hope there wasn't a word limit to this comp.. just picture the poorly dog, dreaming of that new hamper basket as her bed...see pic & she winks!!!

*3rd. Chris ST* I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because... When it comes to detailing, I'm a total basket case.

*4th. JohnnyGuitar* I would LOVE to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because VSOP will transform my Very Shabby Old Pile into a Visually Stunning, Outstanding Piece (er).

Sincere Congrats to the winners and a huge thank you for all the entries many of then so close to getting into the last four.

If you would like to PM Eric. (Planet HQ on here) with your delivery address and we will get the prizes on there way as soon as possible:thumb:


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Congratulations to all 4, well done!!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Congrats on your wins folks...:wave: sas an frassin sasa fras...:lol:
Im going to email my address as McClane's...:lol:

McClane's certainly was a fantastic proliferation of P's...:lol:
Certainly was'nt Hampered....:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

congrats to the 4 of you..


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Congrats to you all.

I'm jealous


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

oh sweet, well thanks for making the four of us winners... my dog is smiling too!


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

Congrats guys
Enjoy
Ming the Recent recipient


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

I've just logged on 

Fantastic stuff :thumb:
PM on it's way.
Thanks again.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow! Just checked DW and the result! One mega chuffed Planet Man Fan here .

Thanks very much guys, I truly am smiling like a schoolkid. Very, very appreciated.

PM on its way to Planet HQ. Pukka! :thumb:


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

Congratulations to the four of you guys and big :thumb: for having four winners very nice gesture from PP


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

WTG all the lucky winners.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

james_death said:


> Congrats on your wins folks...:wave: sas an frassin sasa fras...:lol:
> Im going to email my address as McClane's...:lol:
> 
> McClane's certainly was a fantastic proliferation of P's...:lol:
> Certainly was'nt Hampered....:lol:


Cheeky Monkey JD You did email your address as well. The statement above could well have got you in the top 4. :thumb:



J1ODY A said:


> oh sweet, well thanks for making the four of us winners... my dog is smiling too!


 No worries mate. All 3 of us liked the 'shaggy dog story' A piccie of the smiling dog would be good



ChrisST said:


> I've just logged on
> 
> Fantastic stuff :thumb:
> PM on it's way.
> Thanks again.


Well done Chris. A nice reference to the hamper and an early post as well:thumb:



McClane said:


> Wow! Just checked DW and the result! One mega chuffed Planet Man Fan here .
> 
> Thanks very much guys, I truly am smiling like a schoolkid. Very, very appreciated.
> 
> PM on its way to Planet HQ. Pukka! :thumb:


Well done, there were a lot of P's in the entry. We all liked it:thumb:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Brill!! Very happy, thanks very much. PM to follow.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Well done guys!!!! :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Planet Man said:


> Cheeky Monkey JD You did email your address as well. The statement above could well have got you in the top 4. :thumb:


I Did say i would ......:lol:
Shame it would have my ID on though....:wall:....:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Now if it was just email i might have gotten away with it....


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because i never win anything


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

james_death said:


> Now if it was just email i might have gotten away with it....


I think the PP detectives might have picked it up:thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

shaqs77 said:


> I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because i never win anything


Comp finished on the 31st July Shaqs77:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

shaqs77 said:


> I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because i never win anything


probably because you enter too late


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Planet Man said:


> I think the PP detectives might have picked it up:thumb:


Boo HOO.... Hampered again by technology.... Im going back to can on a string...:lol:


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

I would like to win the Planet Polish *Autumn* Hamper because I didn't win a summer one :lol::lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

badman1972 said:


> I would like to win the Planet Polish *Autumn* Hamper because I didn't win a summer one :lol::lol:


Good call, :thumb: can i have the Winter/ Christmas hamper.....:lol:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Well done guys! Some great winning lines there!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

congratulations guys for winning, enjoy it...

have a great weekend.

Kind regards

Trip tdi.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

1st. McClane I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because Planet man's posh, but not pretentious, Planet Polish themed prize is an impressive package jam packed with a palatial parade of palette pleasing presents, capable of providing palpable pleasure to the most pledged of perfectionists.

2nd. Jiody A I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer hamper because.... I've just had to take my dog to the vets as she cut her chest open on barbwire & it's going to cost a fortune, thank goodness for pet insurance... also I have the biggest text so far... I hope there wasn't a word limit to this comp.. just picture the poorly dog, dreaming of that new hamper basket as her bed...see pic & she winks!!!

3rd. Chris ST I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because... When it comes to detailing, I'm a total basket case.

4th. JohnnyGuitar I would LOVE to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper because VSOP will transform my Very Shabby Old Pile into a Visually Stunning, Outstanding Piece (er).

Well done guys :thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Thank PP, got my prize yesterday - my Mum's smells bad so will try it out on her...

That'll get other people guessing as to what the prize was


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

You and your Big Text...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

J1ODY A said:


> Thank PP, got my prize yesterday - my Mum's smells bad so will try it out on her...
> 
> That'll get other people guessing as to what the prize was


You had me thinking for a minute there :thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Woop woop (yes, I just did that)! Been told this arrived for me at home this morning.... will post some proper pics later! :thumb: 



<<<<<<<<<< I think my Avatar says it all!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

pmsl love how the handle is poking out the top for the postie to carry it :lol:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> pmsl love how the handle is poking out the top for the postie to carry it :lol:


Indeed, that there be a PROPER hamper! :lol:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Got mine t'other day, thanks very much PP!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks Very much Eric and Kev. Got to open my hamper this evening (though have been out afterwards).

Turned up a'ok and looks awesome. Will get some picks up soon! Though it pretty much looks like in post 1!


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> pmsl love how the handle is poking out the top for the postie to carry it :lol:


Eric posted and shipped it:thumb:



McClane said:


> Indeed, that there be a PROPER hamper! :lol:


Ha, ha



johnnyguitar said:


> Got mine t'other day, thanks very much PP!


Good to know it arrived JG:thumb:



McClane said:


> Thanks Very much Eric and Kev. Got to open my hamper this evening (though have been out afterwards).
> 
> Turned up a'ok and looks awesome. Will get some picks up soon! Though it pretty much looks like in post 1!


Great stuff. Sorry for the late replies. Had my house broken intro on Monday night and my life has been turned upside down since

Anyway good to know that all is well for the PP/DW winners:thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Blimey, that's rubbish Kev. And when you've been sending out such good karma to the world with your generosity :-(.

Hope you get it sorted. Was that part of the riots?


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

I wasn't expecting my prize to turn up so quick, thanks guys.
Sorry to hear about the break in, with a bit of luck what goes around, comes around...

P.S I hope to try the shampoo some time soon...if it ever stops raining  At least I can satisfy my fetish for sniffing products, it smells devine.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

McClane said:


> Blimey, that's rubbish Kev. And when you've been sending out such good karma to the world with your generosity :-(.
> 
> Hope you get it sorted. Was that part of the riots?


Hi Bud.

Thanks for the reply. All the locks changed now and had a good sort out.

Just waiting for the insurance to send us the forms to fill in

Not part of the riots as I live 11 miles out of the city, but they timed it well when it started to kick off in Bristol.

Kev.


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Planet Man said:


> Hi Bud.
> 
> Thanks for the reply. All the locks changed now and had a good sort out.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about that Kev, there are some real ar*eholes about


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear about that Kev. Makes you sick when you carve out your own living and some ^&%£holes think they have the right to simply take it.

Hope you get it all sorted :thumb:

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

badman1972 said:


> Sorry to hear about that Kev, there are some real ar*eholes about





CliveP said:


> Sorry to hear about that Kev. Makes you sick when you carve out your own living and some ^&%£holes think they have the right to simply take it.
> 
> Hope you get it all sorted :thumb:
> 
> ...


Cheers fellas:thumb:


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper as well
Thank you


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Jakub555 said:


> I would like to win the Planet Polish Summer Hamper as well
> Thank you


Sorry mate... it's in my grubby mits now.

Below, some pics as promised... :thumb:
































































Now I just need a chance to use all the goodies! Thinking Wheel seal and Shine will get the first look in - as I was desperate for some of that anyway! Tempted to stick Last minute finish under whatever LSP I use for this Winter too.

Since I've waaay too much stuff begging for me to use it the next opportunity... I may consider a test of some of the following: paint seal and shine vs. rejuvinate vs. carlack AIO vs. SRP vs. wolfs paint seal and shine for prep... and VSOP vs Colly 476, pos fk1000, BW and some of the dodo I've got kicking about for protection. Trying to work out if I'd have enough applicators/spare brain capacity at the moment. 

Thinking one lot of variables at a time (prep or protection) may be best.

Thanks again guys! :thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Spot on Mate.

LMF is great underneath your favourite LSP and WSAS is among the best sellers so I am sure you wont be dissapointed with it:thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

McClane said:


> Since I've waaay too much stuff begging for me to use it the next opportunity... I may consider a test of some of the following: paint seal and shine vs. rejuvinate vs. carlack AIO vs. SRP vs. wolfs paint seal and shine for prep... and VSOP vs Colly 476, pos fk1000, BW and some of the dodo I've got kicking about for protection. Trying to work out if I'd have enough applicators/spare brain capacity at the moment.
> 
> Thinking one lot of variables at a time (prep or protection) may be best.
> 
> Thanks again guys! :thumb:


That test would be awesome:thumb: Do it :buffer:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Just a quick thank you to all of you who posted here about my break in.

An update for you. The police have caught him and he is in prison due to the fact that he is a serial thief and drug addict.

He was caught breaking into another property across the city. He will be in crown court on the 30th of this month charged with one burglary and will ask for 8 (yes 8) similar offences to be taken into consideration.

The polce told me it is pointless charging him for nine seperate offences as the judges don't appreciate this? Sure they know why this is.

But he confessed to my break in as well as the other seven. The DC told me that sadly no goods were recovered.

So over to the insurance company now.

Just thought I would let you know that at least one scumbag is off the streets for a while.

Cheers

Kev.:thumb:


----------



## HMANS3 (Aug 9, 2007)

Glad they got him !! especially as I live nearby


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

HMANS3 said:


> Glad they got him !! especially as I live nearby


Indeed. He was caught across the other side of the City so he did get about a bit:thumb:


----------



## absolute (Jan 19, 2010)

I would like to win the planet polish summer hamper because it would be the closest I could get to reliving that christmas eve feeling back when I was a wee boy.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

absolute said:


> I would like to win the planet polish summer hamper because it would be the closest I could get to reliving that christmas eve feeling back when I was a wee boy.


This comp is over absolute:thumb: We will see if we can come up with another before Xmas to give you that feeling back again


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Useage thread is up :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3020211#post3020211


----------

